# where to get proper training to be a coach



## IronMtnMikey (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey every one,

I am a moderate shooter but our club maybe getting some JOAD shooters as a local indoor Range may be going out of biz. So my question is where would be a good place to get some thing beyond JOAD coach training to be a better coach and of course improve my skills to boot lol. We have a local place for JPAD Coach training but I am unsure how in depth they go for archery coaching. So i wanted some back ups and also more training cant hurt right? 

I am about 45 minutes west of Boston


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

go to http://www.teacharchery.com/
click on instructor training schedul and forms

or just go straight here:
http://www.worldarcheryforum.com/YaBB.pl


Some folks I know went to Atlanta for Level-3 and were treated to a week with Coach Lee


----------

